# 1st GEN FATHOM 15 (Price Drop)



## AIGUY (Aug 13, 2016)

BNIB. Still sealed. 2 available. $190 each shipped PP.


----------



## AIGUY (Aug 13, 2016)

Price drop. $175 each or $325 for the pair. Shipped PayPal.


----------



## AIGUY (Aug 13, 2016)

Nobody?


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

how many do you have total that you are trying to get rid of? Ill be back in Virginia, this weekend and have a few buddies that want these


----------



## AIGUY (Aug 13, 2016)

Sorry for the late response. Didn't have my notifications right. 

4 I'd be willing to sell.


----------



## dutchbros (Jun 3, 2012)

are the fathom 15's still available?


----------



## AIGUY (Aug 13, 2016)

dutchbros said:


> are the fathom 15's still available?


I have 1 left. Still sealed. $175 shipped.


----------



## dutchbros (Jun 3, 2012)

AIGUY said:


> I have 1 left. Still sealed. $175 shipped.


ill take it


----------



## AIGUY (Aug 13, 2016)

Sounds good. Sold. Sending pm for details.


----------

